# Help me lower my 99 sentra...



## mazeone (Sep 2, 2004)

Have 195-50-15's on the car right now. Was thinking of lowering the car a couple of inches. Need help on what equipment I should buy. Lowering springs or coil-over springs? and what's the diff. I've seen both on ebay for under $100. What kinda of struts should I get? I know I'll need camber kits but what kind? I've seen some of your guys cars on cardomain and I know you all poses the skills to help out a rookie like me. Give me your skills so I to can ride low in my sentra....Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dont get anything off ebay....... well not everything is bad but most of it. U want to lower the sentra, it depends how much u wanna lower it and what type of ride u want.....if u want a minimal drop, get some kyb AGX shocks/struts and some eibach springs. If u want to lower it a lot, get coilovers, like Teins, Ground Controls, B&G, etc. The main difference between them is that coilovers tend to include the shortened shocks/struts and tend to include good quality springs. u can lower the car 0-4" with coilovers, and thats not the case with lowering springs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i got kyb agx + eibachs
if you like this stance, you might want that setup









if you want a higher stance, the Tien Basic is a really good setup


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

I got tein ss coilovers, very very nice. coilovers are basically adjustable stiffness and adjustable height.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

go to the suspension section of this forum they have write ups on this subject wich are stickies.

search

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99

get a soda and take notes.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im gonna move this to suspension... it belongs in there and you can look in that section and it will help you more..


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> if you want a higher stance, the Tien Basic is a really good setup


higher? 

tein basic coilovers on mine 









i suggest fatter tires , initially when i first dropped my car it had 195-50-15's and the fender gap was 3 fingers all around. Now with 205-50-15's ( above pic ) the gap is a little less than 2 fingers plus the ride is better. .. also as an added bonus of the fatter tires , they now keep my speedometer completely accurate unlike the 195's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my dropped car on 18" wheels with about a 2.5" drop with B&G coilovers...the ride is good


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i think it all depends on what you plan to do with your car

if you're lowering it just for looks by all means just get cheap springs or coilovers or cut your current ones... if it's just for looks... then no one will care...

but if you wanna do autocross or something where handling matters go with everybody's suggestion of a full suspension setup that obviously isn't cheap...


----------



## mazeone (Sep 2, 2004)

Radioaktiv.....How much did your setup cost you total?


----------

